# Urinary retention



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone suffered urinary retention after childbirth? After I had my daughter I was unable to pass urine and had a catheter in for 8 days and then had to self-catheterise for a further four weeks before I could urinate on my own again. I'm just wondering if anyone has been through this and whether they suffered from symptoms after a second birth?
Thanks


----------

